# Code for Arcam CR102 remote?



## jmy2469 (Nov 24, 2009)

I just hooked up my Arcam AVR 600,just have a quick question. I have DishNetwork. Does anyone happen to know what the code is for this so I can program the Arcam remote? I did not see it in the owners manual. Thanks for the help. John


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I have the sinking feeling that if you do not see it in the Owners Manual, you are going to have to manually Learn each Button on the Remote. I hope I am wrong, but this has always been my experience.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I woud fire off an email to Arcam Support to see if they can advise on a code for the remote, I have mine programmed for quite a bit of my gear and it works pretty well, its a nice sturdy remote and would be shame if you could not get your equipment to work with it.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The Arcam Remote does offer Learning of IR Codes? If not, that would be a bit surprising.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> The Arcam Remote does offer Learning of IR Codes? If not, that would be a bit surprising.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Yes, I am sure it does Jack but have not needed it so never tried :dontknow:


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

You can also try www.remotecentral.com -- they have some hard-to find codes for different remotes.


----------



## jmy2469 (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks for all of the help. I figured it out,it was under EcoStar


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
So glad you got your Remote Control configured. The AVR 600 is one of the finest AVR's on the market and I am sure you are loving it. May it bring you many years of sonic bliss.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

